# Mezcladora con puerto USB



## calolo (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola, este es mi primer post por aca

Primero quiero felicitar por tanta información compartida, es una información que vale oro !!

Bueno, al grano, miren lo que quiero hacer es una mesa mezcladora pero quiero que se conecte via USB a mi Pc, por ahora lo que hago es conectar la salida de la mezcladora al input de la tarjeta de sonido; ya tengo el circuito de la mezcladora pero nose como hacer este puerto USB.

Estuve leyendo algo de información acerca del USB, y miro que tiene 4 puntos de coneccion, 2 para alimentación y 2 para datos. Entonces supongo que por esos dos puntos tengo q enviar la señal de audio pero no se como ???

Si es que no se me entiende, pues no es lo mismo pero quiero que funcione como interfaz tal como esta http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrack.html, como digo no es lo mismo pero esa es la conexion que quiero hacer.

Por favor si alguien sabe algo de esto, porfa ayudaa!!!! 

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 18, 2010)

Esto:
Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F2550
USB HID y dispositivo de juegos
Controlador MIDI por USB con PIC para Virtual Dj
Hay mas en el foro, pero tienes tal vez un largo camino ya que ahí debes de saber como trabaja el driver USB del software, para luego crearle su interfaz (hardware) apropiado y asi lo reconozca como suyo, puesto que no es enchufar y ya!.

Un saludo


----------



## calolo (Sep 18, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta tan pronta.

Y ahora leo todo eso y veo como lo hago. Camino largo hay por recorrer pero no tengo pereza jajajaja!!
Cuando lo tenga lo pongo 

Gracias, igual espero más info jejej


----------



## wattalex (Sep 22, 2010)

mejor compra una interfase berhinger aqui en  mexico  cuestan 500 pesos  o  abeses  ya viene incluida en  la compra de la mezcladora ,son de las mas economicas


----------



## calolo (Sep 22, 2010)

esa es la solucion mas facil!!! pero yo generalmente suelo complicarme la vida jajajajaja la cosa es q*UE* quiero hacer yo mismo!!! igual gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## luisflorio (Feb 18, 2011)

usa una placa de audio usb que no necesita drivers. se usan en notebook o muchas veces para reeplazar las placas de audio onboard cuando no funcionan.


----------

